

Ask YC:  Why bother with a blog if social news sites were to provide user rss feeds and profit sharing? - amichail

Social news sites should provide some sort of profit sharing so that you would get money from advertising associated with your contributions.  Also, you should have rss feeds for user submissions so that one could subscribe to users as is done with blogs.
======
jakewolf
I'd rather get dollars from my blog and lucrative work opportunities than
pennies from digg.

~~~
amichail
You would get less money from ads per click, but for most people, you would
get a much larger audience looking at your stronger submissions.

Also, submissions can simply be links with no commentary. You would still make
money from those.

You should also be able to make money from commenting on other people's
submissions.

One possibility is to pay people based on their karma.

~~~
german
Blogging is not about money, sure, you can earn some cash from blogging, but I
think that no one should really blog thinking about how much money can be
earned.

You blog because you love writing and have something to share with the world,
if people like your blog, then the money comes.

~~~
mrtron
That is the defining line between useful blogs and spam blogs.

